# Gaming Sucht bald als Krankheit anerkannt



## noIDeaFORaNAme (28. Dezember 2017)

Gaming-Sucht bald als Krankheit anerkannt? - Digital - jetzt.de

Auf der einen Seite Schade, realistisch betrachtet aber nicht unbedingt abwägig. Ich daddel selbst seit über 25 Jahren, nur dazu.

Ich befürchte nur, wie es unter der Headline steht, dass jeder dann abgestempelt wird. 

Mich würde dann nur bei der Veröffentlichung interessieren, welche Kriterien vorliegen müssen, dass ein "Gaming Disorder" vorliegt und welche Risikofaktoren diesen begünstigen.



Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z3C mit Tapatalk


----------



## Camari (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke jeder hat da eine eigene Meinung ab wann jemand  als "Krank" gilt und wann nicht. Für mich ist es bedenklich wenn ein Mensch 10-12 Stunden am Tag spielt dabei die körperliche Hygiene , Essen & Schlafen enorm vernachlässigt. Ich bin selbst leidenschaftlicher Zocker und sitze wenn ich frei habe auch 6-8 Stunden vor der Kiste und Spiele. Wird nur schwierig das ganze dann richtig einzuordnen ab wann jemand als "Krank" gilt. Unbedenklich ist das ganze trotzdem nicht und ich finde es gut das darüber gesprochen wird denn es sind schon einige Ehen daran zerbrochen einige wurden gekündigt und haben Ihren Job verloren oder haufenweise Geld in ein Spiel investiert was zu Schulden führte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (28. Dezember 2017)

Juhuuuu, Grafikkarten auf Rezept.... oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## taks (28. Dezember 2017)

Gabs schon Gestern auf PCGH 

Spielsucht: Von der WHO kunftig als psychische Krankheit klassifiziert


----------



## manimani89 (28. Dezember 2017)

gibt siche fälle wo das ist aber bei mir hab ich meinen pc ne one s und ne swith und zocke vl 8 stunden die ganze woche


----------



## DeXtar3000 (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich selbst habe das miterleben dürfen. Ein Azubi, der bei uns die Ausbildung begonnen hat, wurde 3 Monate vor beendigung der Ausbildung gekündigt. Die Gründe hierfür waren die selben, wie von Camari beschrieben. Er stank, hat sich nicht gewaschen, kam dauernd zu spät, hatte soziale Defizite, zudem kamen dann später noch Schulden für z.B. einen Gaming Laptop. Die Eltern haben nichts Unternommen, als er dann zuhause ausgezogen ist, war alles vorbei. Er wurde für den Betrieb untragbar. Das schlimme hierbei: Alle versuche Ihn in die richtige Bahn zu lenken schlugen fehl. Führerschein, Ausbildung beenden, etc. LoL war wichtiger, WoW übrigens auch.

Eine Krankheit offiziell an zu erkennen ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, als nächstes wären Therapien für die Heilung angebracht. Diese sollte man offiziell machen, das auch nicht Gamer anderen helfen können, bzw. erkennen wenn jemand betroffen ist.


----------

